# Instructor Certification Course in Oleoresin Capsicum (OC)



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The North Shore Community College Campus Police Department and Specialized Training Consultants of New England are hosting a one day Instructor Certification Course in Oleoresin Capsicum (OC) training on Thursday, January 20, 2005. (Lynn Campus). 

This course is designed to train in-house instructors to conduct basic programs in the use of OC. Topics include but are not limited to: history, development, research, legal issues, documentation, prevention of in-custody death syndrome, program implementation, instructor development, when, why and how OC is used.

Cost of course is $225.00, which includes: training, manual, handouts, testing, evaluation and national certification. Course will be from 8AM – 4:30 PM. Refreshments and lunch will be provided. 

Instructor is Martin K. Michelman.

Pre-registration is required. Confirmation and directions will be forwarded upon receipt of application. Please call 978-531-0748 to register.


----------

